# Canister Filter vs Regular filter and powerhead



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi guys... i'm planning to get a 240g for my piranha... today i went to my lfs and they told me something about Canister Filter is better for my piranha, however, i don't know anything about Canister Filter so i'm seeking for advice. i'm trying to creat the best home for my piranha and money is not the problem so i'm trying to ask find out which is better for my new 240g tank a Canister Filter or convert my 2 regular filter and powerhead to the new tank? please list me some pros and cons for my new tank set up. also if you guy have some other advice for my new tank please feel free to speak your mind. Thank You and have a happy Christmas.

~Charles~


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

I like canisters better because their super quiet and can be hidden. Also theres tons of different choices of media to use in them. Their a pain in the ass to clean though.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

This is just off the top of my head ...

Canister filters

Pros - efficient 
- quiet
- maintenance every 3 - 6mths (depending on bioload)
- usually can vary types of media

Cons - more expensive than Hang On Back filters

Hang On back Filters (HOB)

Pros- fairly inexpensive
- efficient
- easy to maintain (clean 1 time week/2weeks , depending on bioload)
- usually can vary types of media

Cons- fairly loud (depending on brand)

Internal Filters

Pros - efficient
- quiet

Cons - takes up tank space


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo a tank that size a combination of a wet/dry and canister/s is best.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah seriously if money is not a problem then go for a big wet dry and a canister. This is a very big tank that needs a massive flow of current so you should really consider a wet dry filter


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

get or make a wet/dry or a combination of filters would work better on a tank that big...what kind of canister did they recommend for a 240 if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> get or make a wet/dry or a combination of filters would work better on a tank that big...what kind of canister did they recommend for a 240 if you dont mind me asking?


i don't really remember but he recommend me to buy a german brand becuase they make the best canister filter do you have any to recommendation?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Piranha Prince said:


> get or make a wet/dry or a combination of filters would work better on a tank that big...what kind of canister did they recommend for a 240 if you dont mind me asking?


i don't really remember but he recommend me to buy a german brand becuase they make the best canister filter do you have any to recommendation?
[/quote]

Eheim filters


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> get or make a wet/dry or a combination of filters would work better on a tank that big...what kind of canister did they recommend for a 240 if you dont mind me asking?


i don't really remember but he recommend me to buy a german brand becuase they make the best canister filter do you have any to recommendation?
[/quote]

Eheim filters








[/quote]

is this the best canister filter? if this is not could some one give me the brand of the best canister filter for my 240g? and how much could it range from? if best please provide me with the site where to get that filter. Thank You


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Eheim filters are the best, I like Rena Filstar cannister filters as well. You can get them from www.bigalsonline.com

But I would also recommend getting a wet/dry filter.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Eheim Wet/Dry 2229 Canister Filter With Media..... http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=1729

would this be the right one for my 240g? or that's a little too much?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Yeah that is cool, but also get a couple cannister filters.

Or get one of these wet/dry filters plus one cannister filter.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...9;pcid1=;pcid2=

I just found it on sale here:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...89&N=2004+22778

Btw this is just the filter, you will still need to buy the filter media, bio-balls, and pump.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

You will need a lot more than one canister on a 240. Like everyone else said a big wet dry system would be your best bet. On my 240 I have 4 AC 110s and 2 Rena XP/3s. I would have went with a wet dry, except I already had five of these filters sitting here doing nothing so I decided to go this route.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> Yeah that is cool, but also get a couple cannister filters.
> 
> Or get one of these wet/dry filters plus one cannister filter.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...9;pcid1=;pcid2=


so i should get the Eheim 2229 and
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...89&N=2004+22778 and i'll be set?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Piranha Prince said:


> so i should get the Eheim 2229 and
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...89&N=2004+22778 and i'll be set?


the link no workie!
btw what is going in the 240 tank?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

the eheim wet dry 2229 is good for aquarium up to 158 g only. I would get two of these if you really don't want a real wet dry filter. Do you know what a wet dry filter is ? Read this stuff : http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...?id=sump_basics

Basically, a canister filter is like a wet dry but a wet dry is a lot more efficient than those canisters. Even though the they call the eheim 2229 a ''wet dry'' it's still a canister. I made myself a wet dry and it's very very easy so build and it is way cheaper than buying 1 or 2 canisters. Personnaly, I would go with the eheim 2229 and a wet dry or the eheim 2080 :

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_filter...ers.asp?CartId=

It's pretty expensive but this is the best canister available, for aquariums up to 300g


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

bam
http://www.petsolutions.com/Aqua+Clear+Aqu...-I-C-26-C-.aspx


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I bought one eheim recently and have made the decision that eventually all my tanks are going to be running eheim cannisters in the near future. I have a rena XP, 4 Penguin HOBs, 2 Aquaclears and the eheim is by far a much better choice. I cannot recommend them enough, and they are much nicer and can support a higher bioload than HOBs can.

You are however likely going to have to buy 2 as I don't think Eheim makes one for tanks that large. Be sure to look at the "recommended tank size" figure on any eheim you are considering buying and aim for them totalling up to about 300 gallons to be on the safe side. It's certainly expensive but IMO they are worth it.

I did an indepth review here
http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index...showtopic=15589

It may help you


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> I bought one eheim recently and have made the decision that eventually all my tanks are going to be running eheim cannisters in the near future. I have a rena XP, 4 Penguin HOBs, 2 Aquaclears and the eheim is by far a much better choice. I cannot recommend them enough, and they are much nicer and can support a higher bioload than HOBs can.
> 
> You are however likely going to have to buy 2 as I don't think Eheim makes one for tanks that large. Be sure to look at the "recommended tank size" figure on any eheim you are considering buying and aim for them totalling up to about 300 gallons to be on the safe side. It's certainly expensive but IMO they are worth it.
> 
> ...


 Thx bro.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

There the Eheim 2260 that will do tanks up to 400gals right here


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> There the Eheim 2260 that will do tanks up to 400gals right here


wow i's much cheaper then the 2080 and the 2080 can only 300g = $400 and this 2260 can hold up to 400 and only cost $250? wow is there something that 2080 offer and the 2260 don't have? need help.. which one is better the 2260 or the 2080... for instance if i buy the 2260, whatelse do i need? the 2260 doesn't come with any media right? what media do i need?


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

wet dry will beat any canister


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

P-22 said:


> wet dry will beat any canister


ok... so is the 2080 wet dry or is the 2260 wet dry? or do i have to add another peice to it in order to be wet dry?

sorry guys i'm new to this canister fliter so i maybe asking alot of question just for a clear understanding.... what do wet dry do anyway?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

i need youe help eltwitcho.. do you have a better way communicating like msn, aim or even phone??? becuase i got alot of question... Thx


----------

